
Predicting loneliness across various groups - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/619304978155290624/predicting-loneliness
======
masonic
This is an uncredited literal copy and paste of

[https://www.exeter.ac.uk/research/news/articles/agegenderand...](https://www.exeter.ac.uk/research/news/articles/agegenderandculturepredic.html)

Also beware: this site traps the back button.

